# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Holy Quran wallpapers

## heman

*The Holy Quran Wallpapers   




In the name of (Allah) God, the Beneficent, the Merciful 



 This Book , (THE HOLLY QURAN) there is no doubt in it, 
 is a guide to those who guard against evil 
The Holly Quran - Chapter 2 Al-Baqarah - Verse  2 



O men! serve your Lord Who created you and those before you 
so that you may guard against evil 
The Holly Quran - Chapter 2 Al-Baqarah - Verse 21 



Whoever is the enemy of (Allah) God  and His angels and His messengers 
and Jibreel and Meekaeel, 
so surely (Allah) God is the enemy of the unbelievers 
The Holly Quran - Chapter 2 Al-Baqarah - Verse 98 



(Allah) God will suffice you against them, and He is the Hearing, the Knowing. 
The Holly Quran - Chapter 2 Al-Baqarah - part of Verse 137 



O you who believe! seek assistance through patience and prayer; 
surely (Allah) God is with the patient 
The Holly Quran - Chapter 2 Al-Baqarah - Verse 153*

----------

